# Predator hunting with a buffalo?



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone out there has tried Predator Hunting with a buffalo. The guy in this video seems to have luck. They had both a cougar and a wolf in at the same time!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I took my friend but I think of him more as a bull than a buffalo.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is one cool guy...finding babies in the woods, fighting off cougars, riding a buffalo, got a babe in a cabin, hmmm...kinda reminds me of someone I know real well.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Ha ha!!! Anyone who punches a mountain lion is a hero in my book. I will be dressing up as him for Halloween!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well thats 2 minutes of my life down the plug hole!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man, somebody was smokin some good stuff they thought this up ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd say it was some bad $hit Tom!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For sure, or maybe some of them crazy mushrooms ! Either way, the thing is kind of creepy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They forgot to scrape the cow patty off before they ate them. They make you do crazy $h!t that way....prolly give you bad breath too !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They make you roll around and laugh like the guy above too......that's what I've heard !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Need to video that one ! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I kinda like watching it...there are more on the internet if you care to catch them also. I think it is a few hours worth.

By the way...no animals were harmed during the making of these movies.....excluding the viewer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How were you hurt Brian !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

When I first saw it I thought, "this is the dumbest crap I've every seen". Then after I saw it the 2nd, 3rd, 10th time, it kept getting funnier, ha ha!!! I think the "guy on a buffalo" is gonna be next big web sensation. I think he might even be able to take on chuck norris.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> When I first saw it I thought, "this is the dumbest crap I've every seen". Then after I saw it the 2nd, 3rd, 10th time, it kept getting funnier, ha ha!!! I think the "guy on a buffalo" is gonna be next big web sensation. I think he might even be able to take on chuck norris.


You know Chuck Norris once visited the Virgin Islands right? They're now known as "The Islands" I think buffalo man has a ways to go yet!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> You know Chuck Norris once visited the Virgin Islands right? They're now known as "The Islands" I think buffalo man has a ways to go yet!


It must be real... cause we know he can't act....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I liked that one 22, but I have to agree with SOS...the more you watch the better it gets. Not too educational or instructional but hey if you can saddle up a buffalo you are not too bad. And then try taking it across a swift river yahooo.

Then you add in the punching out a cougar this guy is tuff. Norris has nothing on this guy.

Looks like it was put together by teenagers.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wonder where I buy the cd of the music...very original







Got me a buffalo.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

The viewer comments about the video are even funnier than the video. For example, one person wrote:

"Is it me or does it seem like﻿ they didn't bother doing a second take for any of the scenes? Like when the guy is coming out of the forest and the branch rapes the guy's face (0:11), you'd have thought someone might have said to the director, "That looks mighty awkward- let's redo that shot." And I have a feeling that the buffalo's kick to the wolf's grill wasn't in the script either."

Watch the 0:11 second mark, it's hilarious!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know...I caught all those scenes. There were more too..did you watch the one where he was shot by buffalo hunters. Several places in that segment I cracked up. And the words are just as good...seems like add lib.


----------

